# Seperation wall between garage and furnace room?



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Permit issued to install a 90+ furnace, installers took the two intake/exhaust PVC piping through the garage speration wall and out the gararge exterior wall below the 5/8" type-X drywall on the garage ceiling. Seperation wall between the furnace/rec-room side and the garage IMO has been breeched. I requested the pipes be covered with a minimum of 1/2" drywall to the breeched area . HVAC man claims he only needs to fire caulk around the PVC pipes at the seperation wall and I disagree. In a fire the PVC pipe would melt leaving a large hole in the seperation wall.

What do you think? Am I correct?

pc1


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 1, 2011)

The HVAC man needs to use the proper collar not just put a little bit of fire caulk around the pipes

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Building-Life/Cycle/Products/Catalog/?PC_7_RJH9U52300PM102FLRECAB2K44_nid=CSZG6VFMXMbeQH6W2S54F8gl


----------



## Darren Emery (Mar 1, 2011)

This issue boils down to an AHJ call:

R302.5.3 Other penetrations. Penetrations through the

separation required in Section R309.2 shall be protected as

required by Section R302.11, Item 4.

R302.11 - Item 4. At openings around vents, pipes, ducts, cables and wires

at ceiling and floor level, with an _approved material_ to

resist the free passage of flame and products of combustion.

The material filling this annular space shall not be

required to meet the ASTM E 136 requirements.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 1, 2011)

*You have vent/pipe penetrations, HVAC guy is right. Now if it were ducts, different story. *

*R302.5.3 Other penetrations. *Penetrations through the separation required in Section R309.2 shall be protected as required by Section R302.11, Item 4.

4. At openings around vents, pipes, ducts, cables and wires at ceiling and floor level, with an _approved _material to resist the free passage of flame and products of combustion. The material filling this annular space shall not be required to meet the ASTM E 136 requirements.

*R302.6 Dwelling/garage fire separation. *The garage shall be separated as required by Table R302.6. Openings in garage walls shall comply with Section R302.5. This provision does not apply to garage walls that are perpendicular to the adjacent _dwelling unit _wall.

*R302.5.2 Duct penetration. *Ducts in the garage and ducts penetrating the walls or ceilings separating the _Dwelling _from the garage shall be constructed of a minimum No. 26 gage (0.48 mm) sheet steel or other _approved _material and shall have no openings into the garage.


----------



## peach (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree with fatboy... and this is a house (apparently) ..  see IRC Section R309.1.2... approved materials


----------

